# 1st usage of Yamaha ys624t (new to me)



## twofishy4u

I've been buying, fixing and selling snowblowers for about 4 years now. I have used and seen most. This year I got a rare find a YAMMI!!! I decided to keep this one for my own usage. This AM I got up early and it was our 1st run together. All I can say is wow. A 6hp that runs like an 8 and is as smooth as anything I have owned. So quiet too. The tracks get great traction and luckily are easier to turn 180 degrees than I would have guessed. It throws snow very well. I'm not going to say 60-70' like some but it throws as well as anything I have had yet. The only thing it doesn't have is electric start and that was my main reason for keeping it, I never use it but most of my customers feel the need to have it. Funny thing is the only reason I need this machine is to clean my dog kennel out as the door is 30" wide and my tractor won't fit! So it won't get used much. Darn labs get the best of everything around here.


----------



## HCBPH

*Yamaha's*

I've only seen a couple of reviews of the Yamaha snowblower but everything I've seen has been very positive. Congrats on a great find and I hope it lives up to every expectation you have for it.

Personally I'd love to get my hands on one just to check it out.


----------



## twofishy4u

that is how I was just wanted to find one to use. When this fell in my lap for $120 I couldn't resist!!! I did have to put a fuel filter on it for $25 but that is it. Original owner has a 2nd home now in the south and didn't want it anymore! Thank god he didn't know what it was worth.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Dang! 120 bucks! Good deal! Hey, how about getting a neighbor, or two, or three with other brands of snow blowers and doing a side by side "blow down" and take a video for us with narrative of how they compared?


----------



## twofishy4u

not to many neighbors out here and my closest one also uses a garden tractor for primary snow removal. There are a few videos on youtube of these machines. I am more impressed with the tracks and lack of motor vibration & noise than actual snow removal.


----------



## Talon1189

Sounds like a bargain...... Now how about a few pictures?


----------



## twofishy4u

I will try to get pics this weekend. My wife managed to sign me up to do one of her customers houses while they are gone this winter and I'm not towing my garden tractor over there so Yammi goes to work. I will say that the throwing distance is over rated by 99% of all yamaha owners but not this one. Its good but I wouldn't bet it against a similar chute designed Ariens or Simplicity. Engine is so much quieter and smoother I guess maybe Honda is the only one that comes close??? Tracks are neat but chains grip about as well but do more concrete damage. I will say the controls are easy to get to but I wish the chute turner was a little higher. The up/down chute control is great, every machine should have this, INCLUDING my tractor!


----------



## twofishy4u

yamaha officially for sale!!! Nice machine but I'm going back to Simplicity or Ariens.

Yamaha snowblower YS624T track drive 2 stage


----------



## saintex

Hi twofishy4u,

Do you still have this snowblower for sale? I'd be interested in buying it.

Thanks.


----------

